# "Bliss" advice needed



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey!

Recently I've acquired a new Moleskine Folio Watercolour sketchbook, and have been trying new techniques and styles of drawing since I feel like lately I've been stuck in the same artstyle. I draw huge inspiration from the artist Tillith, and I absolutely admire her art style, which I tried to inspire this piece on, adding personal details. Any constructive criticism is very very welcome. 

Thank you!


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, this is great  The only very small thing i noticed is the yellow of the hair by the base of the neck is brighter than on top. For a little bit of color contrast the arrows could have been done is darker or contrasting color. 
The picture is very emotive and demonstrative. Great use of bright color.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Tillith is an interesting source of inspiration.

However I've noticed that she does not obscure her faces with masses of color.

It seems what she is going for ... is facial expression... or emotion. That is kind of tricky as 'less is more' when it comes to working expression into a face.

So all I'm saying is the arrows and the great reams of red ... seem to mask your subject. 

Many artists believe in 'paint it big and paint it red.' 

So what I'm saying is ... when you look at your image ... do the arrows and the billows of red ... support your subject ... or is the subject ... the red? 

In which case ... because there are many comments about the slaughter of elephants for ivory ... if you removed the face and substituted an elephant ... the painting might have a greater resonance with the viewer.

Just some comments because you have excellent drafting skills ... you might take what Tillith does ... and add your own spin on it ... by changing the subject matter yet keeping the technique ... much like a singer is said to 'make a song their own' . 

Wow ... didn't mean to go one like that ... but ... your image got me thinking overtime. 

Remember ... you don't want viewers to look at your work ... and say to themselves ... hmmm ... looks like a Tilltith.

What you want is for viewers to look at your work and think ... hmmm .... looks like an Illuster. Yes?


----------



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

picassolite said:


> Tillith is an interesting source of inspiration.
> 
> However I've noticed that she does not obscure her faces with masses of color.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the input! 

It always seems to happen to me that when I work with a color I like or with interesting shapes I end up overpowering the subject itself. I did have in mind the smoke/blood and the eyes to be the main focus of the picture, but I do see how I really overdid it. I will actually take the idea about the elephants figuratively since I've been thinking about starting to do bug studies, and maybe I could work something out with bees.

I do try to make my art my own and not to make it too similar to Tillith's pieces, but since it's the first time I'm trying to implement parts of another person's artwork into mine, it's still pretty janky. I am trying to learn to use color like she does, since I really like how she plays with it, although i often find myself lacking the blues she has and such beautiful colors. I'll keep on trying though! 

Thank you so so much for the criticism! <3


----------



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

cprimo said:


> Wow, this is great  The only very small thing i noticed is the yellow of the hair by the base of the neck is brighter than on top. For a little bit of color contrast the arrows could have been done is darker or contrasting color.
> The picture is very emotive and demonstrative. Great use of bright color.


Thank you! I did not notice that at all until you said it! You know like they say, the longer you look at something the less aware you are of the details. I'll be much more careful next time! Also, thank you for the very king words <3


----------

